# What does "proof of financial resources" mean when trying to secure B permit for self-employment in Zermatt?



## rsamuelson (Sep 4, 2020)

I am from the US and am looking to secure B residence permit for self-employment in Zermatt, Switzerland. I meet all the criteria (ie place to stay, business plan etc) but I noticed one of the requirements on the Zermatt website is "proof of financial resources." What does that mean? Does that mean having significant amount of money or just to have a multiple of the Swiss minimum wage in a savings account?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally what it means is that you have to have "adequate financial resources" to accomplish whatever your purpose is in coming to the country. It can be in terms of a job or, in some cases, a business plan with reasonable support (i.e. you have customers or clients lined up, have secured loans to support your business, etc.). Most countries these days don't give a specific figure for this - it's a matter of knowing what your financial obligations will be, cost of living in the area where you are planning to settle, etc.


----------

